# "A Girlfriend for Fabio" crowdfunding project.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Interesting concept for the truly dedicated:

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/07/12/girlfriend-fabio-coolest-crowdfunded-aquarium-project-date/

For those not familiar with Karen Brittain:

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/02/20/karen-brittain-rearing-bandit-angelfish/


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. I foresee a lot more internet fish matchmaking in the future.


----------



## disman_ca (Nov 12, 2011)

It is amazing how crowd funding can work for a cause. Too bad we can't fix other issues in the world with the same amount of interest..


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

very cool .... I need to crowd fund my life


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

wow nice. that site went down earlier... I think we must've hit that link all at the same time LOL


----------

